# Making friends in Cyprus



## ClaireM76 (Nov 23, 2008)

I moved to Cyprus on my own some 18 months ago for work reasons. What was supposed to be a temporary location has turned permanent and I do love the lifestyle here. The only thing I have found difficult is meeting people and making friends. 

I live in Limassol, work full time and am in my thirties. Limassol is a great place for going out though I am not making the most of what it has to offer yet! From what I can see a lot of expats are in the Paphos area. I would be pleased to hear from anyone willing to introduce me to the social side of life in Cyprus. Other than going out I also like walking, anything outdoors, the arts, am learning golf, love food etc. etc. Many thanks.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Hello Claire, 
Our daughter was working in Cyprus for a bit and she also found it difficult to make friends outside her immediate group of work colleagues.

There are a lot of expats in the Limassol area, as there are all over the island. So don't think you have to go to Paphos to find them! Even if you did find some, really you could do with investigating the social scene in Limassol otherwise it would be too easy to say "I won't bother tonight". 

What have you done so far to try and get into the social scene in the Limassol area? Perhaps we can come up with some suggestions to help you.


----------



## ClaireM76 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for replying and pleased I am not the only one! I am used to having a social network but it's the one thing that evades me in Cyprus, and the one thing that would make me consider leaving unfortunately. Limassol is great yes and I am keen to meet some people in similar circumstances to me and make the most of what it can offer. 

In an effort to meet others I joined a gym, took up golf and I plan to enrol in further study in January. Work colleagues are generally married with young families so there isn't much opportunity there. I don't really go to bars alone (though I have I the day) but I do manage restaurants...though that can be awkward at times too. Have also tried the theatre and a music in the mountains event. The few networks or groups I have come across tend to meet during work hours so are maybe aimed at retirees or people with kids. I'm pretty outgoing but with these long dark nights I am afraid I have slipped into work->home->telly mode! I know I must try harder hence me signing up to this forum!


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Well I'm glad you did join the forum *;-)

It does seem that you have made some good attempts. The gym and the golf were good ideas. Like you, our daughter found she was not mixing with 'free' people of her own age. She has gone back to England now.

I see you like walking, is there a hash in your area. These are 'get togethers' for people who like walking/running. Every time they take a different route and run or walk it. At the end they go out for a meal & or drinks. Its a good social event for active people and generally attended by a range of ages. 

Alternatively do you like quiz nights? These take place all over and can be a good occasion for meeting people as you would have more of a chance to chat and socialise than perhaps at the theatre or a restaurant.

I don't know the Limassol social scene but hopefully someone else on the forum does and can come up with some other ideas.


----------



## mikehj (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi!

I just came across your post after discovering this forum and I'm in pretty much the same situation as you! The only difference is I've only been here a matter of weeks but as my office is back in the UK i'm essentially all alone out here save for a few older business colleagues who don't mix socially. I'm 30, originally from Edinburgh in Scotland and am staying in Limassol working on establishing companies for clients in Luxembourg and the UK so for the moment I'm visiting government offices, lawyers and estate agents etc.. during the days then back home for dinner which is making for a rather lonely time.

It's particularly dissapointing as it does indeed seem Limassol is quite "vibrant" for such a small place but like you I've found it rather difficult to meet people so I cannot help but feel like I'm missing out! When I first move to Brussels back in 2001 it was so easy to make new friends as there were so many people in the same situation but here I seem to have drawn ablank!

Anyway, if you, and any other people in a similar situation who read this, would like to meet up for a coffee/drink/meal or whatever feel free to give me a shout anytime!

Look forward to hearing from you.

All the best,
Michael



ClaireM76 said:


> I moved to Cyprus on my own some 18 months ago for work reasons. What was supposed to be a temporary location has turned permanent and I do love the lifestyle here. The only thing I have found difficult is meeting people and making friends.
> 
> I live in Limassol, work full time and am in my thirties. Limassol is a great place for going out though I am not making the most of what it has to offer yet! From what I can see a lot of expats are in the Paphos area. I would be pleased to hear from anyone willing to introduce me to the social side of life in Cyprus. Other than going out I also like walking, anything outdoors, the arts, am learning golf, love food etc. etc. Many thanks.


----------



## ClaireM76 (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice to meet you Mike! You are still too new to Cyprus to be jaded. Have sent you a PM.
Anybody else out there who wants to go for a coffee after work one day please let us know!


----------



## asiftahir (Dec 23, 2008)

Hi all
I am Asif from Pakistan and coming to Larnaca on Feb 09 for study. I dont have any friend there. Want some true friends. I am 29, male, my hobbies, walking, internet and like visit new paces especially the forests and hills.

Asif


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi guys,

I used to live in Limassol, but now moved to Nicosia for work and come back down every weekend (more or less). Let me know if you want to have a coffee/dinner/drinks sometime


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

ClaireM76 said:


> I moved to Cyprus on my own some 18 months ago for work reasons. What was supposed to be a temporary location has turned permanent and I do love the lifestyle here. The only thing I have found difficult is meeting people and making friends.
> 
> I live in Limassol, work full time and am in my thirties. Limassol is a great place for going out though I am not making the most of what it has to offer yet! From what I can see a lot of expats are in the Paphos area. I would be pleased to hear from anyone willing to introduce me to the social side of life in Cyprus. Other than going out I also like walking, anything outdoors, the arts, am learning golf, love food etc. etc. Many thanks.


Hi Claire,

I'm in my 30's and know exactly how you feel. I'm arranging a meet up this Tuesday at Costas at the Paphos Mall around 3pm. if that doesn't suit gimme a ring. I'll private message you my moblie. Susan.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, for some reason I can't private message you. If you can message me I'll get back to you. I've just realised I've got a meeting in Limassol tomorrow morning. Do you want to meet up for a coffee late morning or lunch time?

I'm here with my Fiancee but he's out of the country just now. I'm in my 30's and don't have kids either. Gimme a shout. 

Susan


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Mike,

I just replied to Claire. I can't private message you but I think you can message me? I live in Paphos but I'll be in Limassol for a meeting tomorrow. I've suggested to Claire we meet up at lunchtime? 

Susan


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Hi, for some reason I can't private message you. If you can message me I'll get back to you. I've just realised I've got a meeting in Limassol tomorrow morning. Do you want to meet up for a coffee late morning or lunch time?
> 
> I'm here with my Fiancee but he's out of the country just now. I'm in my 30's and don't have kids either. Gimme a shout.
> 
> Susan


Susan claire dosnt have neough posts for oyu ot pm her, however you can send her a visitor message. The only difference with visitor messages are they are visible to anyone who looks at her details so are not completely private.

I've j ust seen your message to mike. He also does not have enough posts for you to private message him and he cannot pm you either.
You can send him a visitor message.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Susan claire dosnt have neough posts for oyu ot pm her, however you can send her a visitor message. The only difference with visitor messages are they are visible to anyone who looks at her details so are not completely private.
> 
> I've j ust seen your message to mike. He also does not have enough posts for you to private message him and he cannot pm you either.
> You can send him a visitor message.


Thanks Veronica


----------



## ClaireM76 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi Susan - not sure how to get your PM or send mine. Anyway, I will be at work tomorrow unfortunately so no can do for coffee. Shame.

Carolle - I am now studying in Nicosia 3 nights a week so maybe we could catch up after class if not too late, or happy to meet in Limassol one weekend. Again, need to figure out the PM thing! 

Asif - I don't visit Larnaca but you should search for some walking or rambling groups in your area.


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi Claire,

Sure, I'd love that. Where do you study?

PM thing is a bit of a problem for me as well, feel free to drop me an email to <snip>


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

carolle said:


> Hi Claire,
> 
> Sure, I'd love that. Where do you study?
> 
> PM thing is a bit of a problem for me as well, feel free to drop me an email to <snip>


carolle I have deleted your email address as spammers use forums to get addresses.
Claire can send you a visitor message in fact you may already have one from her.
Look in the right hand corner of your screen under your name to see if you have any messages.
Once you have made 5 good posts you will be able to send and receive private messages.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Veronica said:


> carolle I have deleted your email address as spammers use forums to get addresses.
> Claire can send you a visitor message in fact you may already have one from her.
> Look in the right hand corner of your screen under your name to see if you have any messages.
> Once you have made 5 good posts you will be able to send and receive private messages.



Woops claire hasnt got enough posts either to send you a visitor message. She needs one more.


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

Veronica said:


> carolle I have deleted your email address as spammers use forums to get addresses.
> Claire can send you a visitor message in fact you may already have one from her.
> Look in the right hand corner of your screen under your name to see if you have any messages.
> Once you have made 5 good posts you will be able to send and receive private messages.


Sorry, Veronica, I'm not getting any messages  

No need to worry about spam, the way I posted my email no spam robot would be able to pick it up. I gonna post it again, if you don't mind - carolless at hot mail dot com


----------



## Mairi (Feb 11, 2009)

hi claire
i to find it difficult to make friends i dont work so i dont meet people through that.im in limassol at least once a week i live in nicosia if you want to meet for lunch or dinner let me know my names Mairi and im originally from Scotland 
Regards Mairi


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

I mer Claire today and she's great. We're planning a night out soon, hopefully this weekend.

Susan


----------



## Mairi (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Carolle
Im Mairi ive just moved to Nicosia so im looking to make new friends meet up for coffee or lunch if you want to meet up even for a chat let me know.Im originally from Wemyss Bay in Scotland
Kind Regards Mairi


----------



## ClaireM76 (Nov 23, 2008)

Great to meet Susan today and looking forward to the next one. I also met Michael (see earlier posting) before Christmas and we'll hook up for the cinema soon. I went on a ramble a few weeks ago and I really recommend it. You can do 3 walks before you have to become a member. Website is Next Ramble - New
My uni in Nic nights are Tues, Wed and Thurs finishing around 9pm. Will be in Limassol Fri night and all weekend. As this is my 5th posting maybe we can now use private messaging to arrange the details. thanks all and great forum!


----------



## Mairi (Feb 11, 2009)

sounds great claire i get back to cyprus April 18th im in uk just now but hopefully we can meet up soon as i get back? im meeting up with Susan then to...
Regards Mairi


----------



## carolle (Feb 12, 2009)

Mairi said:


> Hi Carolle
> Im Mairi ive just moved to Nicosia so im looking to make new friends meet up for coffee or lunch if you want to meet up even for a chat let me know.Im originally from Wemyss Bay in Scotland
> Kind Regards Mairi


Hi Mairi,

That would be great. Let me know when you are back and we will have a coffee or lunch sometime, ok?


----------



## surfuk (Feb 20, 2008)

hi everyone , just thought i'd chip on the thread, my name is kev, originally from manchester area now living over here in paphos too, been here about a year this time though i have lived here before. Anyone that fancys hooking up give me a shout. Hope to speak to some of you soon.


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

surfuk said:


> hi everyone , just thought i'd chip on the thread, my name is kev, originally from manchester area now living over here in paphos too, been here about a year this time though i have lived here before. Anyone that fancys hooking up give me a shout. Hope to speak to some of you soon.


Hi Kev,

I'm in Paphos. I'm meeting Sue at 5pm tonight in Coral Bay, can you make that or another day better for you?

Susan


----------



## surfuk (Feb 20, 2008)

yeah i might be able to make it for a quick drink.


----------



## DonnaWestBrom (Nov 20, 2008)

Arranexpat said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> I'm in Paphos. I'm meeting Sue at 5pm tonight in Coral Bay, can you make that or another day better for you?
> 
> Susan


Ohhhhh, i feel quite left out!
I can't make 5pm cus i'm in the uk lmao

I hope your all still here in the forum by the time we come over, i wanna be in the gang too


----------



## Arranexpat (Aug 17, 2008)

DonnaWestBrom said:


> Ohhhhh, i feel quite left out!
> I can't make 5pm cus i'm in the uk lmao
> 
> I hope your all still here in the forum by the time we come over, i wanna be in the gang too


I met Sue & Kev... Oh it was a good wee evening! So good I had to leave my car.

Soon as you're here, give us a call we'll ake you out for a good night, 

susan


----------



## TwinkleBaby (Jan 27, 2009)

Thought I'd just barge in......lol!!

Think it's great that you guys are all meeting up!! Think I am a little younger than some of you? (24) But hey, mabye I could tag along one night too. It's going to be such a big change for me moving away from Wales (country bumpkin!! hehe) and from all my lifelong friends! 

Intrests and hobbies.....SOCIALISING!!! hehe (so Susan....you are right, 1000 euro won't go far!! ), I'm very arty, love crafts and paintings, and galleries...the list goes on. Big on swimming, walking and cycling....can't wait to get my mountain bike shipped over with my things!! 

Anyway, I'm chatty and friendly and would be great to meet some people that I won't be working with. Think it's important to have some degree of seperation from work!! And I will be living with my colleauges so that won't be easy!!


----------



## Mairi (Feb 11, 2009)

carolle said:


> Hi Mairi,
> 
> That would be great. Let me know when you are back and we will have a coffee or lunch sometime, ok?


Hi Carolle
I get back to Cyprus 18th April lunch or coffee would be great!!! i'll keep in touch 
Regards Mairi


----------



## mikehj (Dec 7, 2008)

Greetings!

It now seems there's a nice little crowd forming since I last looked at this forum! Excellent and a big hello to all the new people  This is the first time I've logged in for ages and noticed a visitor message from "Arranexpat" (Susan I think)- I apologise but I can't see any way to reply so please don't think I'm being Mr Rude! If anybody wants to get in touch then as I can't get these forum messages working my email is the same as my forum username shown above (at) gmail (dot) com. Admin, please don't delete this as I don't think any spam robot things will be able to figure my address out from that!

I've met with Claire in Limassol a couple of times and had a lovely evening. Unfortunately I seem to have been jumping in and out of Cyprus like a jack-in-the-box with work travels abroad the past weeks so there's not been so much spare time for socialising. I'm finishing some final work stuff in Germany & Poland for a couple of weeks just now but should be back to some kind of normality in Cyprus on my return later this month. Hopefully we can all meet up at some point very soon! Just for info when I'm in Cyprus I'm usually over in Paphos or up in Nicosia at least twice a week.

Have a great weekend!
Michael


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

mikehj said:


> Greetings!
> 
> It now seems there's a nice little crowd forming since I last looked at this forum! Excellent and a big hello to all the new people  This is the first time I've logged in for ages and noticed a visitor message from "Arranexpat" (Susan I think)- I apologise but I can't see any way to reply so please don't think I'm being Mr Rude!
> 
> ...


Mike if you look at the top right under welcome Mike it will show you that you have an unread message.
Just click on that and it will take you to the message.


----------



## vooyager (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi
I am new here and :
First: I had never been on Cyprus but I like it very much. I preffer Limasol because I heard a lot of good things about from my friends who was there. I am from Serbia and there is a big problem with visas and offcourse and big problem in state - politycal and economics. 
<snip> 
I would like to do some jobs and meet new friends.
I hope there is somebody with good will.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Vooyager,
It is what you were asking for that I objected to. This forum does not condone illegal practices so I deleted your request.


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

Oh and you will find our Terms & Conditions and Acceptable Use Policy on the green bar at the top of this page. As a Moderator for this section I have the right to delete or edit messages that contravene these policies. 

If a member of the site ever disagrees with a post or the way moderators behave then they are welcome to discuss the issue with the site owner, just click the Contact Us link on the same green bar and leave a message.


----------



## expatforum - rules (Apr 6, 2007)

vooyager,
Please note that it is also against our terms of service to discuss moderating practices on the public forum. If you have any issues with the way we moderate the forum then please contact me privately to discuss. I am therefore removing the off topic comments from this thread.
Regards
Bob


----------

